# 2003 or 04 toyota 7fb30 controller. secondary control board burnt



## cb9wagon (Jun 22, 2011)

I cant run the original software and controlls for this ac drive so i'm trying something out. please feed back welcome

i want to use a small vfd to drive the original inverter. In the pictures you will notice this ac inverter would run two ac motors (lift & drive) in its original form.

i m going this week to find a vfd to use for this exeriment. we have alot of industrial equipment at the port that use this stuff . There is some local guys that might have what i need, i'm sure they will have some suggestions too

if someone can suggest a vfd make or model that might work better than another ?

enjoy the pics


----------

